# MILAN | Winter Gardens | 16 fl | U/C



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

source​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Mauro Icardi, striker for FC Inter Milan and the Argentina national team, bought new home at the Winter Gardens.
"My New Home is Coming" #milan #italy #home 


















https://www.instagram.com/mauroicardi/​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile


----------

